# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Gara sp ?

## Green Baron

Is this a species of Gara ? 



It looks different from _Gara flavatra_ shown here.

----------


## stormhawk

Its a _Garra_ of sorts, but not _G. flavatra_ like you mentioned. I think Choy has one just like yours. Best to ask him if his was positively IDed.

----------


## Green Baron

Seems like this is _Garra gotyla_ collected frm Northern West Bengal from the Torsa River in Cooch Behar Disrtict.

More info and pics here

----------


## stormhawk

Gan, understandably that might be the correct ID but since we don't have a way to know where your _Garra_ were collected, it would be prudent not to state a locality.  :Wink:

----------

